# CL vaccination is now available for goats



## grandmajo (May 22, 2008)

I just saw this posted elsewhere and here is an article that goes with it:

http://tennesseemeatgoats.com/MeatGoatMania/May2012/

There's a spot in the article where you can click to see what states have it available.

One part of the article that really caught my attention is: _The CL vaccine for goats should not be used on pregnant or lactating does nor should it be used on kids under three months of age_

Apparently, if you have dairy goats, you'd just about never vaccinate an adult doe, because they'd either be lactating or pregnant. At least here they would be?


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

Interesting....


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool! I think I will wait a few years and see how it works out...


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I thought there already was a vaccination, but the problem was that if you used it then blood-tested, they would always show up positive? Or am I confusing this with something else?


----------



## grandmajo (May 22, 2008)

Cindy, there's a vaccine for sheep that some goat owners use. This one is supposed to be specifically for goats.


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

This sounds different than the one from Colorado Serum. This one is from a maker in Texas. If you read this, it says specifically to NOT give it to sheep. *shrug*
Will be interesting to see how this works. I too wonder if your goats will test positive if you give it. 
With the blood test so unrealiable anyways, you can't trust a blood test result for anything..


----------



## grandmajo (May 22, 2008)

I may call the lab and ask some questions specifically about vaccinating pregnant/lactating does. I'm wondering why they recommend against that. 

Does anybody else have any questions that they'd like answered?


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 15, 2008)

I assume by this that it will cross the womb barrier as well as be carried in the milk, however to me that would be a benefit, except for you could not have documentation of vac. like you could if you had taken the doe to a vet.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Well, at least someone is taking goats seriously. Maybe other companies will follow suit and we can start getting research for goats going!


----------



## debmac (Nov 19, 2007)

I would like to see a copy of the clinical trials. Also what side effects have been noted and success rate.
Deb


----------



## LSP Farm (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm glad they got it, but I am curious about side effects also... Did the sheep vaccine have a "No pregnant or lactating ewes" warning?


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Nope, no warning for pregnant ewes or young sheep:

CASE-BAC

Colorado Serum

Bacterin-Toxoid

Corynebacterium pseudotuberculosis Bacterin-Toxoid

Active Ingredient(s): Corynebacterium pseudotuberculosis bacterin-toxoid. Contains thimerosal as a preservative.

Indications: The product, when administered to healthy sheep according to label directions, will aid in the prevention and control of caseous lymphadenitis, a disease characterized by localized collections of pus in the tissues of the body.

Dosage and Administration: Shake before using so that the adjuvant, which may precipitate to some extent while the product is held in inventory, is well distributed at the time of use. Thereafter inject 2 mL subcutaneously (axillary space). Repeat the full 2 mL dose four (4) weeks later (axillary space opposite to the first dose). A booster dose of 2 mL should be administered annually.

Slight lameness (soreness) in lambs may be observed, along with lethargy, in a percentage of the mature animals following vaccination. Sheep are inclined to become depressed and may limp after foreign substances are administered or because of the increased exertion and stimulation of vaccination. While noticeable, these symptoms usually disappear within 24-48 hours and can be considered minor vaccination reactions. If suggested care is taken in preparing the vaccination equipment and in administering the product there should not be abscessation at the site of injection.

Precaution(s): Store in the dark at 2° to 7°C.

CAUTION(s): Handling of the product, filling of syringes, etc., should be done as aseptically as possible. Care has been taken to ensure the purity of the preparation at the time of release for marketing. Reasonable precautions should be taken in the field to maintain this condition.

Anaphylactic reactions sometime follow the use of products of this nature. Adrenalin, or an equivalent drug, should be immediately available for use in these instances. Delayed treatment could result in an irreversible reaction.

Sterilize needles and syringes by boiling in clean water.

Use the entire contents when the bottle is first opened. For veterinary use only.

WARNING(s): Do not vaccinate within 21 days before slaughter.

Discussion: Caseous lymphadenitis is a chronic disease of sheep in which clinical signs and lesions may not be observed for several months after the animals become infected. Causative bacteria are likely to be present on the skin of susceptible animals and exposure may occur through wounds resulting from shearing, scratches, splinters or thorns. Abrasions provide access to the organism which thereafter migrates to the lymph nodes of the body. Exposure may also occur by pulmonary transfer so over-crowding of animals should also be avoided. The disease is not usually fatal but condemnations may run as high as 20% when carcasses are inspected following slaughter. Weakness and emaciation may develop in animals that are not held for slaughter, followed by eventual death.

The disease is manifested in two forms: (1) external abscesses in the superficial (mandibular, prescapular, and prefemoral) lymph nodes and (2) internal abscesses in the visceral organs especially in the lung, liver, and kidney and in the mediastinal, bronchial, and lumbar lymph nodes. Both forms may occur simultaneously. The visceral form of the disease is implicated in the thin ewe syndrome and can cause loss of fertility.

Abscesses and lesions formed in caseous lymphadenitis have a cheesy greenish-yellow to off-white odorless pus surrounded by a capsule. These lesions progressively enlarge. In older abscesses the pus becomes somewhat dry and firm and will form concentric layers within the fibrous capsule. Corynebacterium pseudotuberculosis is easily isolated from such abscesses and is usually the only organism present.

Once the disease has been introduced into a flock of sheep a relatively large percentage of susceptible animals will be affected. The organism is likely to spread by contamination from ruptured or lanced abscesses or at shearing time. Any infected animals should be shorn last and the shearing equipment thereafter sterilized. It is essential, in the control of caseous lymphadenitis, to exercise strict herd management with careful attention to examination, treatment, separation, and culling of the infected animals.

It has been shown that the product will control caseous lymphadenitis when sheep are vaccinated prior to exposure to the disease. It has also been shown that little or no benefit can be expected when animals with visible signs of the disease are vaccinated. Those showing infection should be immediately culled from the flock and disposed of or held away from those animals that appear to be in good health.

Colorado Serum Company
4950 York St., P.O. Box 16428
Denver, CO 80216-0428
1-800-525-2065
www.colorado-serum.com


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

I'd like to know if the goat will test positive after vaccination. Also, does it have the same reaction at the site of injection that case - bac has.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Looks like Texas A&M is doing this. At least it will be information coming from actual goats, they not only have a dairy a Boer herd, but a large herd up in San Angelo that we get a lot of good information on....where the tests were done on DE and herbal wormers etc....

I would think most of us (sans a large commercial meat or dairy operation) would simply clean their herds of this and not vaccinate. Vicki


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

I must be tired. When I read "nor should it be used on kids under three months of age" I thought "i didn't know humans could get it, but there is no way I am vaxing my kids for it." It was a full 30 seconds before it clicked. I think a nap is in my future.


----------



## grandmajo (May 22, 2008)

Ok, maybe I'm with Kami and I need a nap too, lol

Vicki - Reading the warning about vaccinating lactating does, I can't see how this would be of any value to a large commercial dairy? 

I'm trying not to jump to conclusions, but after reading the article, I feel that this vaccination is geared solely towards the meat goat industry.

Keep listing the questions that you want answered, I'm making a list and will call them the first part of next week.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Of course it is for meat goats, dairy goats are a non issue, we put zero of our funds into anything remotely like Boer goats do. We have gals gnashing their teeth and moaning about ADGA being part of any goat entity that is remotely going to cost money or be involved with the government (the evil big brother government). We would be putting tags in our goats ears for scrapie if it were not for the Boer goat guys speaking up an talking sense. Was AGS or ADGA or any of the other dairy alphabet soup on the steering committee for scrapies with Diane Sutton....zero were, when I was on the conference call with the ABGA guy, I just said I was with ADGA, although certainly not officially. Not even our own shows at state fairs, most are paid for by the sheep and (hair) goat committees. The information on reproduction we have now is all Boer goat money. The meat market is now all Boer goat money. So of course they would test for meat withdrawal...why would they bother to pay for testing of milk withdrawal for it to be on the label? And of course just like all labels, dairy goat folks will use it off label. We couldn't have put money into it to have it tested for ourselves.............NO?

OK my offical rant of the day  Where is my little red whip guy!


----------



## grandmajo (May 22, 2008)

Ok, well maybe I don't need a nap after all then . You confirmed what I was thinking, thanks!


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I've never had it here, and go out of my way to make sure I never do. I wouldn't bother vaccinating for it, like Vicki said, if for some reason a goat develops it, they head on down the road (or up the road) to the slaughter house.

The vaccine hasn't been cleared for this state anyway.


----------

